# Mac & Cheese Cocktails



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

*Mac-Tini*










> You don't have to be a James Bond to make this booze-y classic. This one's as simple as it gets. Ice cold gin, a splash of sweet vermouth and some original (Blue Box) Kraft Macaroni & Cheese. Shake and pour into an icey cold glass.


*Berry & Cheese Crush







*


> This light & refreshing cocktail of white wine, berries, triple sec, mint and Kraft Deluxe Mac & Cheese would fit right in at the Kentucky Derby. Treat yourself on a hot summer day.


*Mac-Mosa







*


> A twist on the classic. Instead of orange juice, use a full packet of Kraft cheese powder (it's so much better!) top with champagne and ripe watermelon from your garden.


*Saucy Sangria







*


> You might not have Star Wars shaped Mac & Cheese in your pantry but it's worth the splurge! Combine with red wine, citrus fruits, blueberries, lime and both cheese powder and velvety cheese sauce. Yum!


*Cucumber Lime Extra Cheesy Margarita







*


> Adding cucumber to your traditional mac & cheese & lime margarita can add a subtle but delicious note! If you're making me one, make sure you put cheese powder on the rim! Luvvvv!


*Watermelon Swizzle







*


> Muddle mint, watermelon and extra milky Kraft Mac & Cheese in a pint glass. Add seltzer and vodka and enjoy. All your friends will try and kill you for this recipe. Watch out!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

1+ @Pete

Oh My!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Am happy that I stopped drinking many years ago /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chrysfox (Jun 20, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Chef Lenny* <snippage>
> 
> All your friends will try and kill you for this recipe. Watch out!


A clear case of justifiable homicide if I ever saw one


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

TBH, not one of those, with possible exception of the first one,
(the martini) present well, IMO bordering on repulsive. I certainly 
wouldnt feel comfy making them for my own dinner party, let alone 
for sale in a commercial establishment. In other words..................




C H O P P E D !!!!:lol:


----------



## frankopolo (Jun 14, 2016)

I have nausea.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Good god that's disgusting!  It's the result if you take Food and Wine summer issues and merge it with their average readers' actual cooking ability.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

All the photos have the words "above average" on them. That must be an incredibly low average. 

Reminds me of when I was a kid and we would try to gross each other out with weird combinations from the pantry and frig. 

I think these are intended for those with no taste buds.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

They all look like someone scooped them out of a toilet after someone drank to much and lost it.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Please ... This is a thread lacking a sense of humor. This is funny stuff ... Go with it.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

This cocktail should replace the coffee that is served at every AA meeting ./img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

"*Get Laughs in Your Inbox From Above Average! *
We PROMISE to only send you funny stuff."

From here :

https://aboveaverage.com//try-these-tasty-kraft-macaroni-cheese-summer-cocktails/

Funny for a college student, maybe.

Repulsive, for sure.

Also sounds like a plug for Kraft, since their logo appears front and center.


----------



## joyfulolivia (Jun 27, 2016)

This is LOL.  Just the thought of something chunky in my cocktail makes my stomach turn.


----------

